# Ma Loterie



## yul_!!! (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de développer une application sur l'appstore (gratuite ).

Son but set plutôt ludique. Elle s'appelle "Ma Loterie"

Voici le lien :

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/ma-loterie/id521769723?mt=8

Qu'en pensez vous?

Yul !!!


----------



## Larme (7 Mai 2012)

Je n'y trouve pas d'intérêt personnel, mais je dois avouer que le design est bien soigné


----------



## yul !!! (7 Mai 2012)

Elle n'a pas de prétentions! 

Cela dit mon neveu de 5 ans est scotché dessus  Apparemment les enfants adorent


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2012)

J'aime le design. 

Par contre, je n'ai pas besoin d'application pour me secouer les boules.

Juste une question, pourquoi t'es-tu créé un nouveau compte ?


----------



## yul !!! (7 Mai 2012)

Je vais te répondre par MP pour ne pas polluer le fil


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas besoin d'application pour me secouer les boules.



MODERATION


----------



## yul_!!! (8 Mai 2012)

Des retours ?


----------



## G4lover (13 Mai 2012)

Ton application est très bien faite ( et très jolie )  et stable sur mon iphone 3gs !


----------

